# international 4900 heater work in hi speed only



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

hi,

my international 4900 heater work in hi speed only do i have to change the fan motor or there is a resistor pack somewhere

note that i did not check yet i just want to know before i start working on it


thanks


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet on resistor


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

High speed only is a resistor. Tell me what year and I can tell you where it is.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks its a 98


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

clark lawn;1506338 said:


> High speed only is a resistor. Tell me what year and I can tell you where it is.


Clark..are you an International wiz or just have the same truck?
Steve


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Im a mechanic at an International dealer.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Ill look it up tomorrow, I can't get the older stuff to open on my computer, may have to use an actual book. I can tell you that it in an air duct I just can't remember exactly where. I don't get to do much easy stuff like that.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Clark,
Would you know where to find the reverse light switch on an allison trans in an older S 1900 series truck?
TIA,
Steve


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

i am not sure about your truck steve but i know some alison have the nsbu ( neutral start back up ) switch on the driver side and it should look like this


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Bob, the resistor should be on the inboard side of the blower motor housing, between the blower and the dog house. It is a half moon shaped with an electric plug on it.

Extreem can't help you with that one. We rarely get anything that old in. All the newer ones run all the lights through the body controller.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks a lot clark btw do you know wath can cause fuel leak in coolant ?

i got to drain the coolant thank sometime cause it got full of fuel dealer tell me i could be injector cup and they say its a 5k job cause they have to pull the head out ????

the engin is a dt 466e 98

thanks


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Most likely that's what it is.


----------

